# Android USB tethering [solved]

## eddic

I've been trying to set up USB tethering with my new HTC Sensation 4G (Android 2.3.3) with no luck. I've compiled the appropriate drivers into the kernel as mentions in other posts here, the issue seems to be that the dhcp client receives no reply from the phone. I have been select "Mac OSX Tethering" on the phone as "Windows Tethering" causes no usb0 interface to appear. Does anybody perhaps have any insight to offer into this issue?

kernel: 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

```
Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  169.960725] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  169.960739] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  169.960752] hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.064124] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.115330] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.115338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.166102] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.217331] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.217340] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281125] usb 2-3: default language 0x0409

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281850] usb 2-3: udev 6, busnum 2, minor = 133

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281854] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0bb4, idProduct=0ff9

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281859] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281863] usb 2-3: Product: Android Phone

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281866] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: HTC

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281869] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: SH173T501525

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281972] usb 2-3: usb_probe_device

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.281977] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.282729] usb 2-3: adding 2-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.283072] usb-storage 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.283081] usb-storage 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.283139] scsi7 : usb-storage 2-3:1.0

Aug  5 12:39:12 localhost kernel: [  170.283294] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

Aug  5 12:39:13 localhost kernel: [  171.283769] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Aug  5 12:39:13 localhost kernel: [  171.284725] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Aug  5 12:39:13 localhost kernel: [  171.287733] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.231196] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.231213] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.231225] hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.231230] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 6

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.231233] usb 2-3: unregistering device

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.231237] usb 2-3: unregistering interface 2-3:1.0

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.234372] usb 2-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Aug  5 12:39:15 localhost kernel: [  173.338113] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.641619] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.641631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.641643] hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.745110] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.796331] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.796338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.847116] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.898332] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.898340] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.961855] usb 2-3: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.961984] usb 2-3: default language 0x0409

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962362] usb 2-3: udev 7, busnum 2, minor = 134

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962366] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0bb4, idProduct=0ff8

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962371] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962375] usb 2-3: Product: Android Phone

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962378] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: HTC

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962381] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: SH173T501525

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962463] usb 2-3: usb_probe_device

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.962467] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.963100] usb 2-3: adding 2-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.963371] cdc_ether 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.963376] cdc_ether 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.964973] cdc_ether 2-3:1.0: usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-3, CDC Ethernet Device, 0b:16:21:2c:37:42

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.964995] usb 2-3: adding 2-3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost kernel: [  173.965272] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost dhcpcd[2806]: version 5.2.12 starting

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost dhcpcd[2806]: usb0: up_interface: Cannot assign requested address

Aug  5 12:39:16 localhost dhcpcd[2806]: usb0: waiting for carrier

Aug  5 12:39:46 localhost dhcpcd[2806]: timed out

Aug  5 12:39:46 localhost dhcpcd[2806]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Aug  5 12:39:54 localhost dhcpcd[2806]: timed out

Aug  5 12:39:54 localhost /etc/init.d/net.usb0[2744]: ERROR: net.usb0 failed to start
```

Last edited by eddic on Fri Aug 05, 2011 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

eddic,

Welcome to Gentoo.  

Windows tethering works here.  In fact when I connect the phone to my Linux systems, it just works - I don't even get asked if its Mac or Windows.

I only see that popup when I tether to my work windows system.

If you don't get usb0, you have bit missing from your kernel. Here is my  

```
USB Network Adapters -->
```

  menu:

```

     │               < > USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL)                     │ │  

  │ │               < > USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support                                  │ │  

  │ │               < > USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support                              │ │  

  │ │               < > USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL)                          │ │  

  │ │               <M> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework                                            │ │  

  │ │               <M>   ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters                                    │ │  

  │ │               -M-   CDC Ethernet support (smart devices such as cable modems)                       │ │  

  │ │               < >   CDC EEM support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │               < >   CDC NCM support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │               < >   Davicom DM9601 based USB 1.1 10/100 ethernet devices                            │ │  

  │ │               < >   SMSC LAN75XX based USB 2.0 gigabit ethernet devices                             │ │  

  │ │               < >   SMSC LAN95XX based USB 2.0 10/100 ethernet devices                              │ │  

  │ │               < >   GeneSys GL620USB-A based cables                                                 │ │  

  │ │               <M>   NetChip 1080 based cables (Laplink, ...)                                        │ │  

  │ │               < >   Prolific PL-2301/2302 based cables                                              │ │  

  │ │               < >   MosChip MCS7830 based Ethernet adapters                                         │ │  

  │ │               <M>   Host for RNDIS and ActiveSync devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                            │ │  

  │ │               <M>   Simple USB Network Links (CDC Ethernet subset)                                  │ │  

  │ │               [ ]     ALi M5632 based 'USB 2.0 Data Link' cables                                    │ │  

  │ │               [ ]     AnchorChips 2720 based cables (Xircom PGUNET, ...)                            │ │  

  │ │               [*]     eTEK based host-to-host cables (Advance, Belkin, ...)                         │ │  

  │ │               [*]     Embedded ARM Linux links (iPaq, ...)                                          │ │  

  │ │               [ ]     Epson 2888 based firmware (DEVELOPMENT)                                       │ │  

  │ │               [ ]     KT Technology KC2190 based cables (InstaNet)                                  │ │  

  │ │               < >   Sharp Zaurus (stock ROMs) and compatible                                        │ │  

  │ │               < >   Conexant CX82310 USB ethernet port                                              │ │  

  │ │               < > Intellon PLC based usb adapter                                                    │ │  

  │ │               < > Apple iPhone USB Ethernet driver                                                  │ │  

  │ │               < > USB-to-WWAN Driver for Sierra Wireless modems                                     │ │  

  │ │               < > LG VL600 modem dongle 
```

Host for RNDIS and ActiveSync devices (EXPERIMENTAL)  is needed for Windows mode

----------

## eddic

Ah, thanks. Compiling

```
Host for RNDIS and ActiveSync devices (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

into the kernel made "Windows Tethering" work and now it gets an IP address.

----------

## TEKHD2

I have the same exact problem with my S-OFF & rooted HTC Sensation 4G with Stock US Rom... can you post the file in zip so I can flash it...? any help would be great! USB tethering works flawlessly on HTC Inspire 4G with CM7 and Infuse 4G (rooted, stock) Only issue is with Sensation...

----------

